# Finally did it



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

Bought from Bellabarista... top top guys.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Congrats - enjoy your lovely new machine.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

lookin good,enjoy.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Congrats!

Best machine on the market that it is...... ok i am biased.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You do know though, you will be looking to step us soon with your grinder!


----------



## Mr O (Jan 14, 2015)

What machine did you have before?


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice!

Enjoy!!!


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice work, a growing collective of R58 owners here now


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Matches the grinder so well. Beautiful.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Super

doober

shiney

coffee

machine
​


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## simcafe (Jun 15, 2015)

Mr O said:


> What machine did you have before?


i had a "brown" 1994 Gaggia baby which finally gave up.

@froggystyle - it does worry me that the temptation of something like a Mazzer-e is on the horizon. But have to say I'm really pleased with what I've just bought


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

Looks lovely and shinny, congrats. Also love the coffee corner (an actual corner!) without a single non-coffee item to pollute it. Room for about any new grinder you could wish up, too.


----------



## c10cko (Jul 16, 2015)

Wow!!

I knew I shouldn't have signed up on this forum!!


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Very nice and shiny! Welcome to the Rocket club.


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Lovely machine!! Hope you are getting on well with it


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

nice matching grinder too!


----------

